# Timothy's Hunter of Ohio? or Tim Rau



## Mom2TwoGoldens (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi, anyone familiar with this dog or his owner Tim Rau? Since I don't think he kept up with K9Data.com, I have no way of knowing.

We bred 3 litters out of him with our girl, Ginger Mae and he kept one of the pups from her middle litter and named him Ayla. Tim worked Hunter to a pretty high level in the field championships but I can't recall now exactly what all his titles were. 

It would be neat to get back in touch with Tim and see how they are doing.


----------

